# Does my Jetta's Oil Pan have a sensor?



## Amel (Sep 26, 2005)

how do I find out if my 02 GL Jetta has a hole in the oil pan for the sensor?


----------



## Amel (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Amel)*

No


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

American cars don't have a sensor.


----------

